# Spotted in The Range



## markuk (Mar 7, 2014)

Must be Spring :-)













2014-03-07 14.23.15.jpg



__ markuk
__ Mar 7, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello Mark.  I have yet to enter the Range, on my list to do.  You are awfully optimistic about the British weather.  I hope you are right!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Mar 7, 2014)

:-). 

Not a bad price for imported US product ?


----------

